
System 76's new site - dillon
http://www.system76.com/home/
======
ceejayoz
Took a look at the server pane and was a bit frustrated that I couldn't
compare them on a grid. It's not at all clear what the difference is between
the 1U Jackal and the 1U Jackal Pro, for example.

------
sadfasdfads
Site looks nice. Very Apple-like.

Have you considered pre-installing Mint?

